# Reflexive Fire, a military thriller written by a Special Forces veteran!



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Get it for free TODAY on Amazon!

As a freelance assassin, Deckard is no stranger to the shadow world of covert operations, but when he is summoned to Bohemian Grove and hired to train and lead a battalion of Kazakh mercenaries, he soon discovers his employer's real agenda: a doomsday plot decades in the making.

Now, free humanity's only chance for survival rests with Deckard's renegade Private Military Company. From Afghanistan, to Burma, and beyond, the clock is ticking down to global extinction.

About the author: Jack Murphy is an eight year Army Special Operations veteran who served as a Sniper and Team Leader in 3rd Ranger Battalion and as a Senior Weapons Sergeant on a Military Free Fall team in 5th Special Forces Group.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0056ZBWQA


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Jack, and congratulations on your book!

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome but self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . follow the directions there to be listed. 

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Ann!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

With three five-star reviews, Reflexive Fire is off to a good start. I've been getting some great feedback about the book. If you would like to learn more check out my website: reflexivefire.com.


----------



## medicalhumor (Feb 15, 2011)

Sounds like something I'd like to read!

Mike Cyra


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

I hope you enjoy it Mike.  Although I don't think it is a issue for the members of Kindleboards, the paperback proof is en route at this very moment and so the hard copy should be for sale within the week.  Thanks for your interest!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

So far so good, Four 5-Star reviews:
_
With Jack Murphy's Special Forces background, you know that you're going to get some inside information--information about stuff that goes on the in the real world that the public doesn't know (or want to know) about. With most authors, you know they're just making this stuff up, even if they've done their research. With Jack Murphy, you know he's been there and done that, so you wonder where the line is between the made up stuff and where he's drawing upon his real-life experiences._

For those of you who may be interested in a paperback edition please contact me if you'd like it autographed. Otherwise, you can buy a copy yourself at: https://www.createspace.com/3594211

Thanks for supporting this project!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Learn more about the villains in Reflexive Fire from a recent blog post I made: http://reflexivefire.com/2011/07/05/the-villians-of-reflexive-fire/


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Reflexive Fire brings home another 5-star review this week. I've got to share this one!

This is really one of those guilty pleasure cheapies for wannabe GI Joes. It has...everything:

[Spoiler Alert]

* Evil Overlords plan for world domination...billions will die so a few rich old farts can rule...the UNIVERSE (yes, that's right)! Secrets within secrets; plans within plans; deceits, lies, subterfuge, false identities, and oh, so much more. * Semi-sentient computer. * Rail gun. * New master-race. * Super-sized ocean liner for evil elites' intended escape. * Baffling alien messages. * Space ships (planning stages only) * Suit case nukes. * Future plans for merger of electronics and flesh. * Deep, dark, worldwide cabal...the new reality is nations don't matter. * Explosions, fire-fights, lasers, limitless ammunition expenditures, all the latest weaponry (RPGs; tanks; mortars; sniper rifles (multiple flavors); machine guns (multiple flavors); anti-aircraft guns; a world of mines; the indispensable KA-BAR; garrotes; hand guns galore...and much more. * Insane body counts. * wiretappings, electronic spoofing; unmanned aerial drones; garrotings, stabbings, and an ultimate "mano a mano" death match between our hero and the insanely ripped evil minion assassin * Hoo-rah; testosterone highs; Muslim bath boys and the men who love them; and oh, so much more! This is a GUYS book. Women are rarely seen, but are to be protected by the good guys--unless their husbands are evil elites--then they get the chop too.

So, I did like it...but, I feel ashamed of myself--like I violated all of my diabetes rules by pigging out on chocolate ice cream...with chocolate cake...with chocolate icing.... I'm not sure I'm man enough to read a sequel.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Fan appreciation from Switzerland!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Reflexive Fire recently picked up a great review from Jack Silkstone, the author of PRIMAL:

"Jack Murphy’s book Reflexive Fire caught my attention immediately. Author with a SOF background, check. Rogue operatives with a solid set of morals, check. He even has the same first name as me, legend. I had to give it a read and I sure as shit wasn’t disappointed.

It was no surprise that the action is intense and authentic. Those with a military background will really appreciate some of the finer details, although SEALs and the French may disagree with their lot…. Even if the extent of your military experience is Modern Warfare games on the Playstation Network, you’ll get a kick out of the off-the-charts actions scenes. I’m talking about short notice battalion-level assaults on complex cave systems, cruise-liners and secret government ‘black sites’.

Sounds like something out of Modern Warfare 3? My thoughts exactly. So if you haven’t read it yet, and fast-paced military fiction is your thing, you should check out Reflexive Fire."


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi folks,

I'm doing a free giveaway of the paperback edition of Reflexive Fire on Goodreads!

http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/13347-reflexive-fire


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Amazon has put the paperback on sale for 10.76!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Reflexive Fire continues to pick up momentum, now it's up to eight 5-star reviews.

Also, only seven days left for those interested in entering the free giveaway. Check it out, http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/13347-reflexive-fire


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone who entered the giveaway!  Meanwhile, Reflexive Fire is starting to take off and now has Nine 5-star reviews.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Awesome cover.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Tara, that is the work of digital artist Marc Lee!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Just got a email from one of my old Army buddies about Reflexive Fire.  It's cool to see the book connecting with people!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

"Not only a lifelike military thriller, but transcends the bounds of the genre"


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

From Jack Silkstone, author of PRIMAL:

Jack Murphy’s book Reflexive Fire caught my attention immediately. Author with a SOF background, check. Rogue operatives with a solid set of morals, check. He even has the same first name as me, legend. I had to give it a read and I sure as shit wasn’t disappointed.

It was no surprise that the action is intense and authentic. Those with a military background will really appreciate some of the finer details, although SEALs and the French may disagree with their lot…. Even if the extent of your military experience is Modern Warfare games on the Playstation Network, you’ll get a kick out of the off-the-charts actions scenes. I’m talking about short notice battalion-level assaults on complex cave systems, cruise-liners and secret government ‘black sites’.

Sounds like something out of Modern Warfare 3? My thoughts exactly. So if you haven’t read it yet, and fast-paced military fiction is your thing, you should check out Reflexive Fire.

Til next time I blog,

Jack


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

"There is no shortage of action in Reflexive Fire. The main characters are warriors, and fighting is what they do. Having winced, groaned, rolled my eyes and gritted my teeth at many authors' attempts to depict military (or paramilitary) operations, it was really satisfying to read a military thriller written with this level of technical accuracy. Afterwards it made me want to have a cigarette and raid the fridge. And I don't even smoke."


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

You can also learn more at my fan page: http://www.facebook.com/JackMurphyAuthor


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for reading!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

"Not only a lifelike military thriller, but transcends the bounds of the genre"


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

"Jack Murphy's book Reflexive Fire caught my attention immediately. Author with a SOF background, check. Rogue operatives with a solid set of morals, check. He even has the same first name as me, legend. I had to give it a read and I sure as [crap] wasn't disappointed."


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

"Not only a lifelike military thriller, but transcends the bounds of the genre"


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Another 5-star review!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

"This book has real to life action. Written by a guy who has been there and done what most dream about, the novel takes the reader on a wild ride and doesn't let go. Truly a great read. You will not be disappointed."


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Sampled... wow, this looks pretty freaking awesome.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you Steve!

If anyone is interested in snagging a copy of my military thriller before the holidays, now is the time. You can find the instructions right here: http://kitup.military.com/2011/12/holiday-book-signings.html


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

"This book has real to life action. Written by a guy who has been there and done what most dream about, the novel takes the reader on a wild ride and doesn't let go. Truly a great read. You will not be disappointed."


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

"Got this for Christmas for my Kindle and I definitely enjoyed reading it. Some of the best military/paramilitary action sequences that just keep you turning the pages."


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Check out this new interview I have up on Veronica's blog. Who would have thought that I would be featured on a romance blog!

http://veronicascott.wordpress.com/2012/01/09/meet-the-author-jack-murphy-of-reflexive-fire-an-interview-on-writing-craft-giveaway/


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

This week Reflexive Fire got a very nice four-star review in addition to another five-star review!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

"Got this for Christmas for my Kindle and I definitely enjoyed reading it. Some of the best military/paramilitary action sequences that just keep you turning the pages."


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Another 5-stary review on Amazon!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you readers, and if you are interested in military Special Operations you might like to check out my new project, SOFREP.com!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Still working on the sequel, I've been tied up with SOFREP, but I'm hoping to finish writing the novel over the summer!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice excerpt on Gun and Patriots today:

http://www.humanevents.com/article.php?id=50107


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

I got some more paperbacks in if anyone wants a signed copy!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Get it for free on Amazon today!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Over 6,000 copies picked up by readers during the 48-hour giveaway!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

18 Reviews, Four and a half stars!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm looking forward to finishing the sequel this summer!  Thanks for reading everyone.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Another Five-Star review! 

"If you enjoy rousing action, with authentic details, from smoking brass, to nomenclature of obscure fragmentation grenades, this is your book. More so if you have a lust in your heart for direct action against the "global elites", and their ballwashing chogie boys, who think they have the intellect to micro-manage you and me."

You couldn't pay for an endorsement that great!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Read half of the book for free!

http://reflexivefire.com/samples/


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

A new four star review for this week   .


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who came out to the signing in Times Square this week!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

23 Reviews, four and a half stars!


----------



## DavidFWeisman (Jun 10, 2012)

I read the first page of Amazon's look inside, and I like the way you write, so I'm downloading the sample.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks David, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

"Wow. Gotta catch my breath after reading this one." -Amazon Reviewer


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

New five star review this week!

"The book opens with things going FUBAR on a covert operation, introducing our hero Deckard when he comes in to save the day. Murphy displays his talent for the description of violence early, where I am willing to say he outpaces even the modern masters of such things, Stephen Hunter and Steven Pressfield. When he lets the bullets fly and the bodies drop, you get very intense images of conflict and combat that vividly create the scenes and moments he weaves through his story."


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Up to 25 reviews and four and a half stars!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Inshallah, the sequel will be ready to go this fall! I'm about two thirds of the way through the draft. Meanwhile, Reflexive Fire picked up another great review this week and I was interviewed by FPS Nation, check it out: http://community.fpsnation.com/index.html/_/articles/books/reflexive-fire-one-on-one-r160


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

26 Reviews, Four and a Half Stars!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

I wrote this article about some of the research I did for the book and includes an excerpt from the novel. The subject is fMRI machines and how the US government uses them for counter-intelligence purposes. The unbeatable lie detector, or is it?

http://sofrep.com/9806/are-fmri-machines-the-cias-unbeatable-ultimate-lie-detector-test/


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

28 reviews, five and a half stars!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

30 Reviews and looking solid!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

31 Reviews!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

33 Reviews!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Gearing up for the sequel!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks like a Jan. 1st release date for the sequel to Reflexive Fire. Get the scoop here: http://reflexivefire.com/2012/12/23/target-deck-status-update/


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

39 Reviews, Five and a Half Stars!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

41 Reviews, 4 1/2 Stars!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

My tribute to the late Chris Kyle: http://sofrep.com/16838/chris-kyle-another-brother-lost/


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

43 Reviews and still going strong!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

43 Reviews and still going strong!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

3.99 for the Kindle!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

45 Reviews, 4 1/2 Stars!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Now sitting at 48 reviews and staying strong!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

If you liked Reflexive Fire, remember to check out the sequel called Target Deck!

http://www.amazon.com/Target-Deck-Deckard-Novel-Volume/dp/1481821660


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

50 Reviews, 4 1/2 stars!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

http://reflexivefire.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/rfhonestabe.jpg

Reflexive Fire in Washington DC!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

54 reviews at four and a half stars.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Working on the third book in the series.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

61 Reviews, 4 1/2 stars!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

62 Reviews!


----------

